# LMU Acceptance Rate & Minimum GPA for MFA Film Programs



## Chris W (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks to the over 2,000 applications in our Application Tracker we can calculate  the reported acceptance rate and minimum GPAs for LMU School of Film and Television.

*Click here for all accepted LMU applications in our tracker.*

Data below:

LMU - Writing for the Screen M.F.A.

*FilmSchool.org LMU Acceptance Rate:* 57% (17 out of 29 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.1
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 6
*Earliest Interview Date: *January 4
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 1
LMU - Film and Television Production

*FilmSchool.org LMU Acceptance Rate:* 59% (38 out of 64 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.15
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 11
*Earliest Interview Date: *January 28
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 1
LMU - Writing and Producing for Television

*FilmSchool.org LMU Acceptance Rate:* 90% (19 out of 21 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA:* 3.43
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Interview Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 2
For data from other film programs see this article as well as the Application Tracker:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

